# leaves



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

What is the best way to get leaves out of long, silky Hav hair?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Well......Let them shake them off in your house of course!


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

These are so dry that they've crushed and her hair it's tangling in them.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

COMB them out!!  and try not to get them wet!! I remember Tillie's first fall, she was 4-5 months old and I SWEAR her hair was VELCRO!! lol it doesn't seem to be quite as bad now adays... but then again, leaves haven't started falling here yet! lol


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

You could always leave a brush near the door and flick them out before they come into the house. Dexter and Jack always drop leaves around the house.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I know what you mean! She walks along and they just cling to every part of her. I just get her to the grooming table and comb and pick them out. I generally have leaves in my house tho during the fall. ( I think the snow is far worse. With that you just have to wait till it melts off of them.)


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

I already have leaves all over my living room. I keep a broom by the door and sweep frequently. I have a brush that is very gentle that will take out the leaves and the dogs don't mind it. The leaves really do stick; i think this is what the really mean when they call them velcro dogs!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

We have a light weight floor vacuum that comes in real handy! This vac is for the kitchen but it will vac up the top layer of the sprinkles of leaf pieces. 

I was so desperate, I blew the leaves into the garden beds so the boys would not catch the leaves in the grass. And.....I took the blower and blew some leaves off the tree! The leaf decor in the living room is slowing down now.


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

Lol I have blown the leaves off the trees before, but it was to keep them out if the pond. Guess I have two reasons to do it now. thanks for the tips, keep them coming.


----------

